# المنتديات الاجتماعية > كرسي الاعتراف >  " ايمن " ضيف كرسي الاعتراف

## أميرة قوس النصر

*بما انه خلصتوا مني انا رايحة اقدم الان ايمن شو رايك يا ايمن ؟؟؟؟*

----------


## ابو نعيم

> *بما انه خلصتوا مني انا رايحة اقدم الان ايمن شو رايك يا ايمن ؟؟؟؟*


ونعمي الاختيار

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> *بما انه خلصتوا مني انا رايحة اقدم الان ايمن شو رايك يا ايمن ؟؟؟؟*


نعم .. بدنا ايمن :SnipeR (51):

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

وينك يا أيمن :Bl (14):   :Bl (14):

----------


## ayman

> وينك يا أيمن


وينك يا ايمن  وينك  :Bl (14):   :Bl (14):   :Bl (14):   :Bl (14):   :Bl (14):

----------


## ayman

> ونعمي الاختيار


ههههههههههه  بس لعيونك مني قاعد  :SnipeR (30):

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

أيمن انت وين من اربد بالضبط؟ يعني من وين اصلك؟؟

شو بتشتغل؟

انت هلأ بالسعوديه ولا بالأردن؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## ayman

أيمن انت وين من اربد بالضبط؟  انا من اربد الحي الشرقي 

شو بتشتغل؟ المسمى الوظيفي تبعي على الكرت هو  IT & GRAPHIC  Administrator 

انت هلأ بالسعوديه ولا بالأردن؟؟؟؟؟؟  لا طبعا انا بالسعودية وتحديدا بجدة

----------


## العالي عالي

ما ذا يعني لك منتديات الحصن الاردنية

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

> ما ذا يعني لك منتديات الحصن الاردنية


يا خطييييييييير :Db465236ff:  


أيمن كم عمرك؟؟

متى عرسك؟؟

----------


## ayman

> ما ذا يعني لك منتديات الحصن الاردنية



الصراحة تعني لي الصديق والرفيق  ال محروم منهم والله يخليلنا المنتدى شامخ وعالي فوق

----------


## ayman

> يا خطييييييييير 
> 
> 
> أيمن كم عمرك؟؟
> 
> متى عرسك؟؟




أيمن كم عمرك؟؟  ب 19 الشهر هذا بطبق ال 23  قرن وليس عام  :Db465236ff:  

متى عرسك؟؟  انتم تريدون والله يفعل ما يشاء  للأسف انا مابقدر احكي بالزبط بس ان شاء الله السنين الجاي

----------


## N_tarawneh

أيمن على كرسي الإعتراف ...!!!  :Db465236ff:  

لي عوده أيها الشقي ... :Db465236ff:

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

*السلام عليكم ايمن هاي كمشت اسئلة :
ما هو الشيء الذي تحرص على تحقيقه ؟ 
شو اكتر مكان بتحبه؟ 
وليش بتحبه؟ 
مين اكثر الاعضاء بتحب تعلق على مواضيعم ؟
بعض الامور لازم تجاوب عليها وبصراحة :
انت بتشوف حالك :
متكبر 
خلوق 
مثالي 
اجتماعي 
اناني ( حب الذات )
ماهو الشي الذي نستطيع ان نمسكة ولا نستطيع ان نلمسه ؟
مين اللي تحبه وما تقدر تكلمه واذا كلمته تكون مجنون ؟
حجمه قد الكف وبلف الدنيا لف؟ 
طيب مين اكثر شخصية من التاريخ العرب بتعجب فيها؟
مين اكثر شخصية من التاريخ المعاصر اعجبت فيها؟
اذكر اكثر عضو تفتقدة اذا غاب ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

 افضل كتاب استمتعت به عند قراتك له ؟
 تكلم عن شخصيتك بشكل عام ؟ 
ماهي الامور التي تغضبك ؟
ما تعريفك للصداقة ؟
للخيانة ؟
للوفاء ؟
للصدق ؟ 

في حال وجود امانة معك لصديق عزيز كيف تصونها ؟

ما موقفك من الانسان الخائن ؟ وما هو عقابه ؟

كيف تتذكر اعز اصدقائك ؟

ما رأيك بمواقع التعارف والصداقة متل facebook , hi5,tagged......؟


احكيلنا موقف طريف صار معك وكل ما تتذكره بعمل شعور جميل بنفسك ؟
 احكلينا موقف اغضبك وكل ما تتذكره بزيد غضبك ؟
لو خيروك بين حبيبك وبين اعز صديق فمن تختار ..؟؟
هل تدخل الشات ..؟؟
هل هزمك حزنك في يوما من الايام ..؟؟
(( اللي راح راح وماتفيد كلمة ياريت )) إذا أردت ان توجه هذه العباره لنفسك, فماذا تقصد بها ..؟؟
متى اخر مره بكيت ..؟؟
ما هو اقتراحك الذي تتمنى ان يحدث في هذا المنتدى ولم يحدث الى الان ..؟؟

ما هو الشيء الذي ندمة على فعله او قوله؟
ما هي الكلمة التي تصف بها شخص عزيز عليك ومن هو هذا الشخص؟*
*ولي وعودة من جديد ............................*

----------


## ayman

السلام عليكم ايمن هاي كمشت اسئلة :
ما هو الشيء الذي تحرص على تحقيقه ؟  ابني مستقبلي اوما احتاج ولا بني ادام 
شو اكتر مكان بتحبه؟  كلية الحصن 
وليش بتحبه؟  عشت احلى ايام عمري
مين اكثر الاعضاء بتحب تعلق على مواضيعم ؟ بصراحة بحب اعلق على المواضيع الي بتخص الأسلامية متل نجمة اسرائيل والتفهات 

بعض الامور لازم تجاوب عليها وبصراحة :

انت بتشوف حالك :

متكبر  انا بكره كل واحد شايف نفسه  واذا الواحد مليح بشغلة اكيد في ناس احسن من بشغلات تانية 

خلوق  الحمد الله كل الناس بتشهد بسمعتي انا الوحي الي كل اصحابي بيحبوني وبفتحولي قلبهم  

مثالي  مافي احد مثالي من جميع الجوانب بس انا بحاول قدر المستطاع اني ابدع بكل شيء 

اجتماعي  نهائيا انا ما بحب الناس ولا بحب الختلاط معهم لأنو عقليتي بتختلف كثير  عنهم لاكن بقدر اختلط بين الناس واكون واضح بينهم بكل سهولة وبوقت قصير 

اناني ( حب الذات )  للأسف انا مو اناني ودايما بفكر بالناس قبلي وانقرصت اكثر من مرة وانا بتمنى ازرع الأنانية بشخصيتي 

ماهو الشي الذي نستطيع ان نمسكة ولا نستطيع ان نلمسه ؟ 

 هههههههه  هاي حزيرة  بنظري انا الشخصي  عصبية الواحد  الي بقدر اني امسكها وما بقدر المسها متل ما بيلمسوها الناس الي حولية  وممكن كمان نقول  التنفس او اي اشي متل هيك 

مين اللي تحبه وما تقدر تكلمه واذا كلمته تكون مجنون ؟  

بصراحة لا احد قطعيا 

حجمه قد الكف وبلف الدنيا لف؟ 
 هو مفروض يكون البريد بس انا برأيي ما بلف الدنيا اذا كان داخلي بين المدن  اللغز الأفضل هو حجمو حجم الكف وبيقتل مية والف  :Db465236ff:  

طيب مين اكثر شخصية من التاريخ العرب بتعجب فيها؟  عمر المختار 

مين اكثر شخصية من التاريخ المعاصر اعجبت فيها؟  عادل امام 

اذكر اكثر عضو تفتقدة اذا غاب ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  عبد قسايمة ما بعرف  ليش (( والله العظيم))

 افضل كتاب استمتعت به عند قراتك له ؟ بصراحة  الف ليلة وليلة (( بس ما احد يقراه لأني عيب ))

 تكلم عن شخصيتك بشكل عام ؟  حددي انا مابحكي اي صفة احسن ما تحكي انو متكبر  :SnipeR (30):  

ماهي الامور التي تغضبك ؟  الغلط , واحد يطلع صوت وهو بياكل او بيشرب . صياح البنت

ما تعريفك للصداقة ؟ شيء جميل و علاج نفسي رهيب 
للخيانة ؟ احد من السيف 
للوفاء ؟ اقوى رابطة 
للصدق ؟ صفة الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام  

في حال وجود امانة معك لصديق عزيز كيف تصونها ؟ بصراحة انا برفض الأمانة مش مستعد اخبي اشي معي ملك اخر 
ما موقفك من الانسان الخائن ؟ وما هو عقابه ؟
 قبل ما اعتبره خاين  بدرس كل الأسباب  لأنو التقصير ممكن يكون مني او مش بيده  وعقابه الزمن ( ابن الحرام لا تدزو بيقع لحالو )

كيف تتذكر اعز اصدقائك ؟
بس يصلني مسج منهم وبس اكون وحيد 


ما رأيك بمواقع التعارف والصداقة متل facebook , hi5,tagged......؟
بؤرات فساد وانحلال  وتفاهت


احكيلنا موقف طريف صار معك وكل ما تتذكره بعمل شعور جميل بنفسك ؟

كل حياتي مواقف طريفة  بس ماراح اذكر غير اخف واحد

مرة بالتوجيهي اعطاني الأستاذ اوراق حتى اوزعهم على الطلاب وانا كنت انادي على الأسامي وطلع اسمي بين الاوراق وقعدت  انادي على حالي  لحد ما نبهني صاحبي  :Db465236ff:  

 احكلينا موقف اغضبك وكل ما تتذكره بزيد غضبك ؟

كثير والله  

لو خيروك بين حبيبك وبين اعز صديق فمن تختار ..؟؟

حددي مين حبيبي  اذا قصدك خطيبتي فأنا بختارها

هل تدخل الشات ..؟؟
نهائيا انا بستعمل المسنجر بس حتى احكي مع اصحابي بالاردن فقط لاغير 

هل هزمك حزنك في يوما من الايام ..؟؟
 انا من الناس الى مابتفرق معي وعمري ما حزنت على شيء 

(( اللي راح راح وماتفيد كلمة ياريت )) إذا أردت ان توجه هذه العباره لنفسك, فماذا تقصد بها ..؟؟

بصرحة انا قلتلك  انا من الناس الي ما بيفرق معي اشي عادي جدا 

متى اخر مره بكيت ..؟؟
ناسي والله من زمان 

ما هو اقتراحك الذي تتمنى ان يحدث في هذا المنتدى ولم يحدث الى الان ..؟؟

بالنسبة الي مش محتاج اكثر من الي بيققدمه المنتدى الحمد الله مكفي وموفي 

ما هو الشيء الذي ندمة على فعله او قوله؟

كثير اشياء 

ما هي الكلمة التي تصف بها شخص عزيز عليك ومن هو هذا الشخص؟

افضل الناس   والدي

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

> السلام عليكم ايمن هاي كمشت اسئلة :
> ما هو الشيء الذي تحرص على تحقيقه ؟  ابني مستقبلي اوما احتاج ولا بني ادام 
> شو اكتر مكان بتحبه؟  كلية الحصن 
> وليش بتحبه؟  عشت احلى ايام عمري
> مين اكثر الاعضاء بتحب تعلق على مواضيعم ؟ بصراحة بحب اعلق على المواضيع الي بتخص الأسلامية متل نجمة اسرائيل والتفهات 
> 
> بعض الامور لازم تجاوب عليها وبصراحة :
> 
> انت بتشوف حالك :
> ...


يعطيك العافيه جد ما قصرت  :Smile:

----------


## ayman

> يعطيك العافيه جد ما قصرت


خلصنا يعني يلا حمودة على الكرسي  :SnipeR (30):

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

> خلصنا يعني يلا حمودة على الكرسي


*لا والله شو في لسه كمان لا تهرب*

----------


## ayman

> *لا والله شو في لسه كمان لا تهرب*


طيب بس هاتيلي كاسة مي  نشفتي ريقي  بعدين شو الحزازير هاي لازم يعني حزازير  :Db465236ff:

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

:Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:  


> طيب بس هاتيلي كاسة مي  نشفتي ريقي  بعدين شو الحزازير هاي لازم يعني حزازير



ما حد طالع من خرجك غيري  :Db465236ff:

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

شخـــص لطــالما حـــلمـــت 
بــــه؟؟


دمـعـــه انـذرفــــت رغـمــاً 
عنـــك؟؟


مـوقـــف صــدمــك ولــن 
تنســــاه؟؟


شـخــص تتمنــي الإنتقــام 
منـــه؟؟


شــئ او عمــل لا تستطيــع 
مســامحته؟؟


شــئ او شخــص غيــّر مجــري 
حياتـــك؟؟


حلم لا تستطيـــع 
تحقيقه؟؟


كلمة تود سماعها كل 
يوم؟؟

ولي عودة من جديد

----------


## ابو نعيم

*هل تحكم على شخص من مجرد موقف او معرفة سطحية؟

ما هي المواضيع التي تجذبك في المنتدى وترى انها ليست تفاهات؟

هل انت بار بوالديك؟


هل انت راض عن نفسك في الامور الدينية؟


كيف تنصر  دينك؟

هل انت متسامح مع شخص اخطأ في حقك؟


هل انت مغرور؟


هل انت حقود؟

ماذا تعني لك الحياة؟


هل انت متصالح مع نفسك؟


ما هدفك من دخول المنتدى؟


اكثر مواضيع قمت بانزالها في المنتدى هي الاقرب لديك؟*

----------


## ayman

شخـــص لطــالما حـــلمـــت بــــه؟؟

حبيبتي 

دمـعـــه انـذرفــــت رغـمــاً 
عنـــك؟؟

مافي 

مـوقـــف صــدمــك ولــن 
تنســــاه؟؟

يوم  ما استقبلني والدي وانا جاي من الاردن العام وكان معاه ولد من مرته التانية 

شـخــص تتمنــي الإنتقــام 
منـــه؟؟

اشخاص كثيرين 

شــئ او عمــل لا تستطيــع 
مســامحته؟؟

الأهانة 

شــئ او شخــص غيــّر مجــري 
حياتـــك؟؟

حبيبتي 

حلم لا تستطيـــع 
تحقيقه؟؟

ارجع طفل واغير خياتي 

كلمة تود سماعها كل 
يوم؟؟

صباح الخير

----------


## ayman

هل تحكم على شخص من مجرد موقف او معرفة سطحية؟

بصراحة انا بحكم على الناس من النظر ولا اخطئ

ما هي المواضيع التي تجذبك في المنتدى وترى انها ليست تفاهات؟

مابيجذبني شيء 

هل انت بار بوالديك؟

طبعا ولا ما توفقت بحياتي 

هل انت راض عن نفسك في الامور الدينية؟

بصراحة نهائيا ومقصرا كثير كثير 

كيف تنصر  دينك؟

امسح عقول الناس  وابرمجهم من البداية  لأنو صعب تصلح خطاء الا بتدميره 

هل انت متسامح مع شخص اخطأ في حقك؟

كثير كثير

هل انت مغرور؟


على شو بدي انغر اذا انا حلو  الناس اذواق ومش راح اعجب الكل واذا انا ذكي الي يوم اقع فيه واذا انا شاطر في ناس اشطر مني بمجالات اهم 

هل انت حقود؟


كثير كثير وبأذي بدون حساب 


ماذا تعني لك الحياة؟

امتحان قاسي 


هل انت متصالح مع نفسك؟

مش سأل عن نفسي 


ما هدفك من دخول المنتدى؟

تعويض حرام الغربة والبعد عن حبايبي 

اكثر مواضيع قمت بانزالها في المنتدى هي الاقرب لديك؟

انا لما انزل شي بهتم بالدرجة الأولى انو يعجب الناس مش انا  مافي اشي قريب

----------


## ayman

بما انو مافي احد معبرني فأنا بدي اقعد واحد بدالي  الي بيحب يتفضل

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

لا لا خليك


أيمن!!

شو حلمك؟؟ يعني شو مخطط للمستقبل؟؟؟


شو حاب تسمي ابنك الأول؟؟


كم الراتب الي بتحس انك بتستحقه؟؟؟؟

----------


## ayman

أيمن!!

شو حلمك؟؟ يعني شو مخطط للمستقبل؟؟؟ والله انا مخطط احوش مصاري واعمر فيهم اكمن عمارة و واعرضهم للأيجار  واقعد بالبيت على المنتدى  :Db465236ff:  


شو حاب تسمي ابنك الأول؟؟

والله انا مو حاب يجيني اولاد لأنو الدنيا صعبة كيف بعد اكم سنة  :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   الله يعين الجيل الجديد

كم الراتب الي بتحس انك بتستحقه؟؟؟؟ والله الي انا بأخذ اكثر ما بستحق بس مش مشكلة اذا كانو 20000 بالشهر  :Db465236ff:

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

> أيمن!!
> 
> شو حلمك؟؟ يعني شو مخطط للمستقبل؟؟؟ والله انا مخطط احوش مصاري واعمر فيهم اكمن عمارة و واعرضهم للأيجار  واقعد بالبيت على المنتدى  
> 
> 
> شو حاب تسمي ابنك الأول؟؟
> 
> والله انا مو حاب يجيني اولاد لأنو الدنيا صعبة كيف بعد اكم سنة    الله يعين الجيل الجديد
> 
> كم الراتب الي بتحس انك بتستحقه؟؟؟؟ والله الي انا بأخذ اكثر ما بستحق بس مش مشكلة اذا كانو 20000 بالشهر


 :Db465236ff:

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

*شو رأيكو بما انه الاعضاء ما بعرفو رمزي كويس كونه لساته عضو جديد.. انه يتفضل على كرسي الاعتراف؟

رمزي شو رأيك؟*

----------


## ابو العبد

كيف الواحد يعرف انه مطلوب على كرسي الاعتراف ....
لازم هذا الكرسي الكل يقعد علي مش بس القدامى في المنتدى هذا اسمه احتكار للمنتدى...

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

> كيف الواحد يعرف انه مطلوب على كرسي الاعتراف ....
> لازم هذا الكرسي الكل يقعد علي مش بس القدامى في المنتدى هذا اسمه احتكار للمنتدى...


لاحظ انك دايما معترض

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

> لاحظ انك دايما معترض


 :Db465236ff:  

صح

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

وين العالي خلي يقرر مين على كرسي الاعتراف

----------


## ابو العبد

> لاحظ انك دايما معترض


ماهو لازم اعرف ... 
انا مش معترض انا بسأل ويستفسر... :Bl (14):

----------


## ابو العبد

يلا يا عالي حط اسم...

----------

